# Does the execution of the British aide worker



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 14, 2014)

get no comment from any of our members in the UK?

Before the execution of the two Americans, the attitude here seemed to be "oh, well, tragic but nothing we can do". Their execution has changed that.

How are the Brits feeling about one of their own becoming a victim?


----------



## Debby (Sep 14, 2014)

If there isn't a lot of response Georgia, I think you could chalk one up for the never-ending 24 hour news cycle.

I was saying something along those lines just this morning to my husband.  Three weeks ago, every headline screamed either about the tragedy of Gaza or ongoing efforts of Russia to overthrow Ukraine or ISIS.  Now seems like it's on to other stories even though those events are still working their way through the system. In fact, in HP, the story that you're referring to is the fourth story down.  News cycles you know.


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 14, 2014)

I considered it to be inevitable....
it goes to show that ISIL are really evil; UK hadn't even bombed them...so they have no principles or scruples; not that I thought they ever had.
this will continue, regardless, until the Arabs themselves realise that their own countries and people are threatened.
the killings wil continue..


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 14, 2014)

The twisted irony with these beheading is that they suspect a British national jihadi john orchestrated and/or participated in these beheadings. They're total cowards not even taking actual combatants(this guy was an aid worker)-what kind of sympathy/empathy do they think they'll generate other than recruits from the shock me or Jack A$$ culture. And that will be short lived.

RIP


----------



## drifter (Sep 14, 2014)

I felt the same way about the British subject  as I did the American subjects. Although we rebelled and became independent, I still think of England as the Mother Country. I have much respect for all English speaking countries, even though I sometime feel there is much anti-American feelings among them them. Yet, in their eyes it may be justified. We are sometime ugly and arrogant, bless our hearts.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 14, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> I considered it to be inevitable....
> it goes to show that ISIL are really evil; UK hadn't even bombed them...so they have no principles or scruples; not that I thought they ever had.
> this will continue, regardless, until the Arabs themselves realise that their own countries and people are threatened.
> the killings wil continue..



Yes, I think we would see big changes if the Arabs contributed more to the cause, hopefully they will.


----------



## oakapple (Sep 14, 2014)

It was certainly inevitable as Vivjen says. There is nothing we can do, our Government won't pay ransoms [rightly] although the French and the Italians do pay.The more countries agree to pay the more they take hostages.All the aid workers know the risks, just like the journalists.In some situations it should just be air drops for aid. These 'IS' Muslim thugs are animals.It's no use any of us Brits getting worked up about it.A person is a person no matter which country they hail from.


----------



## romfty (Sep 14, 2014)

These were not executions but horrific murders!!   as for comments from UK members? can't speak for them  but most of us don't wear our hearts on our sleeves and keep our feelings to our selves.     Have voiced my opinions before on this, keep journalists and aid workers away from troubled areas!.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 14, 2014)

The papers and news outlets over here have kept us informed of developments.

It must be very distressing for the families involved.

Some satellite channels broadcast much more information and most people have access to these channels.

I can also tune into many other broadcasts with our remote controlled dish.

If they continue to kill hostages in this fashion they are accelerating their own demise.

At some stage their training facilities in Syria and elsewhere in that region will be targeted

Once a proper coalition is formed we should see some action.

.


----------



## Ina (Sep 14, 2014)

Let's hope your right Michael!  Makes you wonder what "they" think they are accomplishing.


----------



## Fern (Sep 14, 2014)

register11 said:


> These were not executions but horrific murders!!   as for comments from UK members? can't speak for them  but most of us don't wear our hearts on our sleeves and keep our feelings to our selves.     Have voiced my opinions before on this, keep journalists and aid workers away from troubled areas!.


I so agree about keeping journalists & aid workers away. I made the comment that if all the media stayed away, I wonder if the situation would get as bad as it has.
ICIS making videos of their brutality for the world to see, it doesn't get much worse.


----------



## Ina (Sep 14, 2014)

Fern, I wonder what it would take to stop all avenues of publicity to ISIS?  If they didn't have a platform, what good would showing their atrocities be with on one to see or be shocked by it? :shucks::tapfoot::dunno:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 15, 2014)

"Monsters, not Muslims," as David Cameron so aptly said...


----------



## oakapple (Sep 16, 2014)

Although I would like to see Muslims in positions of authority here come out and say what they think of 'IS' on national tv and radio.


----------



## Debby (Sep 16, 2014)

drifter said:


> ........We are sometime ugly and arrogant, bless our hearts.




Bless our hearts??????


----------



## WhatInThe (Sep 16, 2014)

3 beheadings which officially makes these jihadists serial killers; criminals, not fighters for a cause. What do they think they are accomplishing exactly.

Even more frustrating is the recruits they are getting. Read today 1,000 French Nationals have joined along with several Brits, Americans and Australians/New Zealanders-what is the draw.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 16, 2014)

The people who were executed..2 journalists and a charity worker..died in the most horrible circumstances imaginable...The jihadists will continue this..as they know the western world is totally shocked..

But before they murder these people they ask for ridiculous amounts of money..$80,000,000..

We must get our charity workers..journalists..and anyone else who is not a Muslim..out of there immediately..


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2014)

All these murders were horrific and simply baiting America to respond.    ISIS is trying to make this a war of Isalm against America.  They should have been careful what they wished for IMO.    I'm not holding my breath for much help from the rest of the Western world.  We'll go it alone as usual, rid the world of yet another scourge, and be ridiculed as always.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 16, 2014)

We have never ridiculed you..the trouble is..when you are fighting Muslims..they are not afraid to die..actually they embrace it..what can you do when your enemies embrace death?..

We must remain impervious to their barbarism..


----------



## Twixie (Sep 16, 2014)

When Saddam Hussein and Gaddafi were deposed and executed..we weren't freeing the Arab world..we had opened Pandora's box...


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 16, 2014)

Quite so, Twixie; and unleashed a hydra; growing so many more evil heads..


----------



## Twixie (Sep 16, 2014)

It's like that game at the fair..''whack a mole'' whilst you are hitting the mole..two others pop up and you miss them..

But apparently the ''Brit'' who is carrying out all these executions is a paranoid schizophrenic..


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 16, 2014)

That all?!
this is beyond my comprehension; perhaps that is why I feel what is happening is inevitable; we just have to keep going, and keep living...


----------



## Twixie (Sep 16, 2014)

Frankly it is beyond my understanding...How someone can take a small knife..and behead an innocent person whilst being filmed..
These things are meant to shock..the west is not ''au fait'' with the proceedings..
I know it could be hard..and maybe we should take another path..laugh at them..


----------



## Vivjen (Sep 16, 2014)

That is quite tempting..


----------



## Twixie (Sep 16, 2014)

I have lived in a lot of Arab countries..and one thing the men hate is to be laughed at..they have an inherent sense of shame...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 16, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> All these murders were horrific and simply baiting America to respond.    ISIS is trying to make this a war of Isalm against America.  They should have been careful what they wished for IMO.    I'm not holding my breath for much help from the rest of the Western world.  We'll go it alone as usual, rid the world of yet another scourge, and be ridiculed as always.


Excuse me, Quicksilver, but Aussie air force personnel and planes will be leaving Australia tomorrow and others are already there in the UAE and have been participating in air strikes and humanitarian drops. Our headlines say that the US has secured commitments from 40 countries, including ME countries but the details are still to be worked out as to what form the various commitments will take.

I think you can breathe out now.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 16, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Excuse me, Quicksilver, but Aussie air force personnel and planes will be leaving Australia tomorrow and others are already there in the UAE and have been participating in air strikes and humanitarian drops. Our headlines say that the US has secured commitments from 40 countries, including ME countries but the details are still to be worked out as to what form the various commitments will take.
> 
> I think you can breathe out now.



We shall see..... I'd like to believe that.  I did find this..

http://www.cnn.com/2014/09/14/world/meast/isis-coalition-nations/

*Australia*: On Sunday, the Australian government responded to a request by the United States and said it is preparing to deploy to the United Arab Emirates up to eight Royal Australian Air Force F/A-18 combat aircraft, an E-7A Wedgetail airborne early warning and control aircraft and a KC-30A multirole tanker and transport aircraft. Australia will also help to stem the humanitarian crisis.
Australian combat troops will not participate in ground fighting, according to Prime Minister Tony Abbott's office

*Great Britain**: *Prime Minister David Cameron called ISIS "a menace" Sunday and said the United Kingdom would help arm Kurdish forces, support the Iraqi government, keep supplying humanitarian help and coordinate with the United Nations to battle ISIS.
"This is not about British combat troops on the ground," he said Sunday, "it is about working with others to extinguish this terrorist threat."
*

Canada*: A State Department official said Sunday that Canada has provided "tangible equipment and ammunition" to the broader effort to fight ISIS. Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper announced just days ago that more than 50 Canadian special operations troops are being deployed to Iraq as part of an adviser mission but that there would be no direct military intervention by the country, according to CTV.


Awww... thanks guys...


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 16, 2014)

They're all saying that it is not about boots on the ground but some will be there in secret. 
Someone has to light up the targets. It is usually done by SAS personnel.

Once engagement begins then decisions will be made which will alter this position because you can't actually defeat an idea with air strikes alone. You need intelligence and you need to establish some order out of chaos.


----------



## romfty (Sep 17, 2014)

Come on guys lets not argue amongst ourselves about who does what? or when, that too can open up a whole box?   it is up to our elected leaders to decide that and we have very little say one way or another, even a change of leadership or political party would not change the out come.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2014)

I agree with romfty.  The problem has been around for a long time, with only the names and faces changing.  It's OK to discuss these sorts of issues, but we will never have control over their outcome.  We have trouble controlling our blood pressure.


----------

